# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Royal Awakening [IC]

## JNAProductions

*Bumpkins*
The three of you find yourselves in a bed chamber. Unlike the rest of the halls, this one is fully intact. The crystals that light it stay lit; the drapes, made of gossamer-thin silk, are gently waving in the breeze of the door's motion; and the figure on the bed, asleep, but apparently no worse for the time that has passed.

Then... Her eyes opened.

What will you do?


*Alexandria*
Your mind is a bit foggy. The exact details of what happened just before going to sleep elude you-and your rest is, for the most part, dreamless.

But then you start to stir. A faint light, drawing you out of your slumber.

Your eyes open, and you see two massive men accompanied by a smaller woman-probably around average height, but looking quite a bit less than that next to her two friends.

What will you do?


OOC Thread

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda is holding her torch in one hand, and her staff in the other.
Before the Princess awakened, she looked to her two Giant-Kin friends.
"One of us should kiss her, right? I volunteer." Then the Princess awoke on her own.
"Oh."
She clears her throat to get the princesss attention.
"Ah, hello, lass. Im Tilda. What are you do you know where you are?"

----------


## IcemanJRC

Fleggr grumbled as he sorted through his pack of things,
You should ask before you go planting one on someone. It's common courtesy, Tilda.

He hefts an overly large waterskin from his things and a tin cup from his bag, the mug looking dainty in his oversized mitts. He fills it with water and sets it near the strangers resting place, upon a bedside table.
Do you think they know what's going on around here?  This looks like their house.

He sets down his things and begins to inspect the surrounding room, awaiting an answer to Tilda's question.

----------


## JNAProductions

The room is absolutely filled to the brim with runes, symbols, and other hieroglyphs etched into the walls. Anyone with the faintest glimmer of magical knowledge can gather that they kept her safe, for however long she's been here. Though only someone with an archmage's intellect could hope to try deciphering them.

The only thing of note besides the furniture is a metallic mannequin in the corner. It's crumpled up against the wall, like a person who fell asleep waiting.

----------


## Illven

Alexandria wakes up holding her beautiful redhead. 

I.... where am I? I should be in my royal bedchambers........ I don't recognize you? Who are you?

The mannequin, at Alexandria's rousing spins to life.

----------


## JNAProductions

The metallic mannequin comes to, standing up to her full height of 5'. She darts in between the newly awake woman and the three adventurers. "Stay back, princess!" she says. "I'll keep you safe!"

----------


## Nyan

Ymir stood silent by the door, slackjawed. Of all the things he had imagined was up here... Tales and stories that him and his two companions had talked about for months now. Finaly agreeing to take the journey up the mountain and in to it. He had climbed the mountain before of course but never took this path and now they found this. He had been so elated at the discovery of the first chambers, only to be disapointed when all of the things they found turned to dust and were not even in a state to learn anything from. He had thought that this would be the only thing this journey would be, dissapointing.

But now he found himself stunned at what they saw in the chamber. It made no sense to him that after what they saw in the previous rooms suddenly everything was prestine...The finery beyond anything he has ever seen, strange foreign designs and archetecture. The arcane runes and sigil still active to protect what was in this room..._who_ was in this room...

Then he saw her, the lady laying in the bed and simply resting...The number of questions that filled his mind were hard to count and if the shock of his discovery had not already stunned him the sight of the woman would have. He did not even notice his two companions as they began discussing and interacting with her. Only after they went up to the bed and his brother started moving about the rest of the chamber did Ymir collect himself enough to speak.

"...Hey. At least let the lady fully wake up before we intrude her chambers, approach her bed and bombard her with questions." He said to his companions, although stumbling slightly over his words.

----------


## Illven

They do not seem hostile. Alexandria says to the mannqeuin.

But who are you? She asks, groping nearby for her glasses not seeming to realize they are on her face.

----------


## Xihirli

"The bedchambers of the royals hey!" Tilda backs up a step.
"I dont know what that is. I live in Mountainhome well really kind of on the outskirts. We found you here alone in this abandoned tower."

----------


## IcemanJRC

Fleggr snickers to himself with a bit of glee as he turns from admiring an old tapestry,
I got some water on the table there for ya' miss,

He gestures at the tin mug he'd set next to the princess's bed,
That's a mighty fine puppet you've got there, how does it move without strings?

A step and a half takes Fleggr to the center of the room, standing in front of the mechanical mannequin. He crouches quickly, sitting on his heels, as he begins to inspect the machine. His eyes rove over it with all the urgency of a starving man seeing a roast bird. He pulls a pair of small lenses from a belt pouch and clamps them to his nose. As he adjusts his pince-nez and begins to examine the machines limbs, he reaches for one of it's wrists,
It called you princess, but I don't rightly recall any kingdoms making much of a fuss about ol' Bihucha. Is this something of a holiday lodge?

----------


## JNAProductions

"You stand before Princess Alexandria, of the Isjul empire! You would be wise to show respect," the construct says. She glances back. "Princess, they're on your face already."

----------


## Nyan

Ymir jerks as the pile of metal in the shape of a person springs to life. Out of instinct reaching for the hilt of his weapon before he catches himself and does the wiser choice and does not go for it. Then the strange being addresses the lady as princess and he gets even more questions. But before he has time to introduce himself he sees his brother squat down and inspect this new individual. He grimaces with frustration at him as Ymir speaks, starting to walk over to him. "My name is Ymir Jotunson. Like my friend says we are from mountainhome. And this-" He says as he slaps his brother upside the head for him to snap out of what he was doing. _"What the hell are you doing!?"_ He whispers with a hiss at him through clenched teeth.

"Is my brother...Fleggr Jotunson..."

----------


## Illven

> Fleggr snickers to himself with a bit of glee as he turns from admiring an old tapestry,
> I got some water on the table there for ya' miss,
> 
> He gestures at the tin mug he'd set next to the princess's bed,
> That's a mighty fine puppet you've got there, how does it move without strings?
> 
> A step and a half takes Fleggr to the center of the room, standing in front of the mechanical mannequin. He crouches quickly, sitting on his heels, as he begins to inspect the machine. His eyes rove over it with all the urgency of a starving man seeing a roast bird. He pulls a pair of small lenses from a belt pouch and clamps them to his nose. As he adjusts his pince-nez and begins to examine the machines limbs, he reaches for one of it's wrists,
> It called you princess, but I don't rightly recall any kingdoms making much of a fuss about ol' Bihucha. Is this something of a holiday lodge?


Raw arcane energy flows through the paired joints allowing them to contract and extend at will. Alexandria explains happily.

----------


## Xihirli

"Maybe we can take you back to town, look at some maps and books, try to find your home?"

----------


## Illven

> "Maybe we can take you back to town, look at some maps and books, try to find your home?"


I.... I should be home......How long was I unconscious for? She holds her head pained.

----------


## Xihirli

"We dont know," Tilda shrugs. "Does your construct keep track? But theres no kingdom here."

----------


## JNAProductions

The defender shakes her head when asked about the time. One of you lists the current date, 1098 of the Kami's Age.

Alexandria does not recognize that dating system at all.

----------


## Illven

One thousand of what age? Alexandria gasps.

----------


## Xihirli

"Kami. It's what the benevolent spirits are," Tilda explains. "Probably a cultural diff'rence. Mayhap we can find your home, though. Will you follow us to town? I uh... might be able to convince Ma and Da to let you stay with us, and Da has a lot of books about strange places and creatures."

----------


## IcemanJRC

As Ymir's hand connects with Fleggr's head, he lets out a short 'op!' and fumbles his tiny glasses in his overstuffed mitts as they fall off his face. Op, op, op, caught 'em.
_What am I doing? What are YOU doing?_

He stows his lenses back on his belt and stands, lumbering over to his bag and fumbling around again,
I guess I should be apologizing. Tilda's right, we can get you down to town and figure some more things out from there. Have you got the proper clothes, a coat and some boots at least?

He pulls a thick cloak from his bag and holds it in the general direction of the princess, over his shoulder,
Wear this, we'll get back to town right quick and set you up somewhere decent. I'll make us up a nice bit of food and we can crack into some of whatevers lying around the spook's place.

Fleggr shoulders his pack and knocks a shoulder into his brother,
And perhaps this one can ask around town, Im sure someone a bit more well travelled could have an idea how a foreigner made it all the way up the mountain just to take a nap.

----------


## JNAProductions

One of the Mountainhome residents takes the lead, and brings Alexandria and Marie out. Marie takes a moment to grab a strange stick with some metal bits, giving it to Alexandria, and they follow.

Those two from a bygone era look at the crumbled remnants of their past. You can see the emotions flickering across their face as they see how little remains. Outside, the sun is shining, though it's going to be nightfall by the time you arrive at Mountainhome proper. The trek home isn't particularly difficult, for those more experienced in mountainous regions. Marie handles herself pretty well as well. Alexandria... Struggles. Her outfit doesn't help matters much either, but with the assistance of the three natives, she makes it without any injuries.

The sun sets on Bihucha as you arrive. Mountainhome is well-lit, for the moment, with a lot of folk still milling about and drinking at Mave's Mountain Mess. The Mess is a small building, mostly a kitchen and a home, while the bulk of the eating and drinking goes on outside it, on one of the many tables set up there. But you don't go down quite that far, instead stopping at the Ward household. Ymir knocks, and Thomas opens the door. "Mr. Jotunson," he says, nodding a little. "Good to see you and your brother. What brings you here today? Weren't you exploring Bihucha again?"

Tilda steps forward and gives her dad a quick hug, reciprocated gladly by her father. "Hey little one. Why are you all back so early? And-" he adds, spotting Alexandria and Marie, "who are they?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Da, this is Alexandria and her weird metal friend. Alexandria is the Princess of uh... Icicle. No, Isjul. We found her in a weird tower." She looks around. "Ma's gathering, I guess?" 
"I told Alexandria about the Spook's Library. Have you ever heard of her home, Da?"

----------


## Illven

Alexxandria curtseies. A pleasure to meet you.

----------


## JNAProductions

Thomas starts to shake his head, but stops. "No, Alice was somehow convinced by Mave to partake in some kind of sporting event down in the village proper. But Isjul, you say... It rings a bell, just a bit. But it's history-ancient history at that."

He looks at Alexandria's and Marie's curtsies, and just kinda... Stands there, awkwardly. After a moment or two, he asks "Library, you said? I don't think we'd have anything on Isjul. Feel free to look, but last time I heard anything about it was from an archaeologist in Cashmere. Martin Binford. Gnomish man. I think you met him once, little one-he got you that fancy rock you loved as a kid."

*Spoiler: Cashmere*
Show

The nearest big city on Kamigawa. Rather metropolitan. Several days travel south of Bihucha.

----------


## Xihirli

"Ancient!?" Tilda repeats. "Da, that means she's been asleep for... hundreds of years! Da, I... _I_ woke her up. Me and me friends, anyhap. That makes her my responsibility."
Tilda chuckles. "Listen to me, Da, talking to YOU about responsibility. Point is, I have to take her to Martin. Help her find out what happened to her home and if she still has one." She glances sadly at Alexandria. "Please, Da. You got to let me go."

----------


## JNAProductions

He's quiet a moment. "You're nineteen, little one. And you're not wrong. But..." he looks at Tilda, right in the eye. "You're also excited. Hungry for something new. So, I'll tell you this. We'll make some space for your new friend to sleep here for the night-or, if she'd prefer, I know the Jotunson household has plenty of spare rooms, what with all the family they've got there. Come the morning, we'll work out the best way forward. And if that way is you going off without me... Well, I knew it had to happen some day. Just didn't know how prepared I'd be."

With that, he looks to Alexandria. "We've got a good couch. Won't hurt your back too bad, if you sleep on it right. Though it might be a little snug with two people," he looks to Marie.

She replies "I don't need sleep."

"Ah. Well, good. I think."

----------


## Xihirli

"She's a princess, Da. She's used to nice beds. You can sleep in the apprentice's room... er, my room. I'll stay on the couch lass... er, your highness." She tries to copy the curtsy. 
"And Da... thank you." She jumps forth and hugs him. "I'll make a special breakfast tomorrow as thanks, promise."

----------


## Illven

> "She's a princess, Da. She's used to nice beds. You can sleep in the apprentice's room... er, my room. I'll stay on the couch lass... er, your highness." She tries to copy the curtsy. 
> "And Da... thank you." She jumps forth and hugs him. "I'll make a special breakfast tomorrow as thanks, promise."


I've slept in worse on my military campaigns, it's important for the common soldier to see that we're all in this together.

----------


## Nyan

As everyone gets ready to go Ymir nods in agreement "Yes...Whatever is happened to you the runes in your room speak of someone taking great effort to protect you...Everything besides this room has aged to dust. Even metal armors have turned to brittle scrap...And none of it seems remotley familiar to what we have. I too am interested to understand what has happened here." He then gets shoulder bumped by his brother to which he instinctively replies with a strike to his shoulder, a chortle escaping his throat.

As they travel Ymir seems conflicted he ponders on everything they found and what it could all mean. He figured he would find some anwsers not more questions. But his frustation is mixed with curiosity over this supposed princess. He takes every oppertunity to help the newcomer seeing her difficulties to wander the treck... He wonders if he should ask the Grandfather for some anwsers on this whole mystery...

Once they arrive to the wards home on the outskirts he knocks and smiles at Thomas as he opens. However he didnt greet him as bombastic as he normaly would, simply stepping asside to let his daughter hug him.

He listens silently to their conversation and then added. "It's far to late to seek this archeologist out. Perhaps we should take the evening to rest and get the lady oriented on where she is...In the meantime me and my brother could go seek the Staff for counsel he might know something...If anyone knows what was here before Mountainhome was built it would be him. Tho his knowledge is more local to this perticular part of the land..."

----------


## Xihirli

"Nonetheless I insist, Milady." Tilda giggles. 
"I can show you all my notes!"

----------


## JNAProductions

"Well, never let it be said I raised a rude daughter," Thomas says with a smile. "I'll start on some dinner, and I guess you two can come back here in the morning to figure out what the plan is," he addresses the brothers.

The two giantblooded men head to their family home, while Tilda excitedly shows off her little room to Alexandria and Marie. The princess, despite having awoken from the longest nap of her life, is starting to feel tired, and not long after Thomas's meal is eaten, she retires to Tilda's room and is fast asleep.

At the Jotunson home, it's loud and bustling. There's a half-dozen small children running about, with older siblings getting things in order-or at least trying to. When Ymir and Fleggr come in, there's a burst of excitement, with the young kids scrambling and launching into questions.

"What did you find?"
"Is there treasure there?"
"Was there a bear? Or a wolf pack?"
"Did you die?"
"Tell us about it!"

But before you get a chance to answer, your father comes in and rumbles out a stern "Enough." The kids all quiet down. "They will answer your questions in the morning-*after* we've all had a good night's rest. Nightly chores. Now."

There's a brief flurry of activity, with the younger kids getting dressed in sleeping clothes, the middle ones tending the fire and any other miscellaneous late-night tasks, and the rest of the family being grateful at Einar for quieting things down a bit. He turns to face you, cocking an eyebrow. "Did anything happen?"

You nod, and ask if you can talk to grandfather.

"Not tonight-he's got a ritual going on. He felt something, and wants to make sure we'll be safe. But he should be done and rested by morning. Now, I did tell the family to go to bed-and you're family. So get your butts moving," he says with a broad, if slightly concerned, smile.


*The Next Day*
Hrimnir accompanies the Ymir and Fleggr to the spook house, where Tilda has awoken early to prepare a bountiful breakfast. The Jotunsons arrive in time for a glorious, hearty morning meal. Alice and Thomas seem a little subdued, much more so than normal, while Hrimnir is a little surprised to see the two lady newcomers. "You went to the mountains and found a lass that looks like that? I might have to make the trek again," he jokes. "What's your names, young ladies?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Below, there are spoilers with skills. Sometimes, this will be formatted as [ABILITY SCORE] ([SKILL PROFICIENCY]) DC X, other times just as [SKILL] DC X. As an example, below are Insight DC X checks-those are rolled with Wisdom. The other format will be used if something is different from usual. For instance, Charisma (Investigation) DC 12 might be if you're shmoozing for info in a bar. In that case, roll a Charisma check, adding proficiency if you have proficiency in Investigation (or twice that with Expertise).
Before opening any spoilers, either declare Passive (if applicable-it generally will be, but use common sense) or roll your check. (Advantage adds 5, Disadvantage subtracts 5, from Passive totals.)
There will usually be higher DCs within the initial spoilers-so just because you can match the first one with a Passive check doesn't mean you'll get everything.

*Spoiler: Insight DC 8 (Tilda Rolls With Advantage)*
Show

Alice and Thomas are worried for their daughter.

*Spoiler: DC 12*
Show

That's why they're subdued more than usual.

*Spoiler: DC 18*
Show

That's really it. I mean, other stuff EXISTS in their lives, but that's their main feelings right now.



*Spoiler: Insight DC 6 (Jotunsons Roll With Advantage)*
Show

Hrimnir is really enjoying this meal.

*Spoiler: DC 9*
Show

He also is enjoying seeing new faces-the fact that they're pretty helps too.

*Spoiler: DC 14*
Show

And, at least for now, he's interested in seeing if these newcomers might be just the ladies for his grandkids. Not that they NEED to settle down yet or anything, but he's always supportive of his family embiggening.

----------


## Illven

First insight (1d20+6)[*25*]
Second insight (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Illven

Alexandria smiles politely. My name is Princess Alexandria von Dragonstongue. She introduces herself.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Well met. I am Hrimnir, Staff of the Jotunsons," he replies, holding a hand out to shake. "I'd wonder what a princess like yourself is doing here, but my grandsons tell me you're from within the mountain."

----------


## Nyan

Ymir nods towards Thomas, giving him a firm pat on his shoulder. "Tomorow then. Have a good night." He says firmly, nodding towards Tildas mother as well. Then giving Tilda a light jab on her arm. "You too Tilda. Dont chew your guests ears out too much." He chuckles before he turns his attention to the princess, looks at her silently for a moment. "Good night..._Prinsess_." He says almost like its a question, but he lowers his head in a small nod out of respect. Then he leaves letting his brother make his own goodbyes and in a brisk pace hurries home.

When he arrives home Ymir is well prepared for the children charging his way. In one practiced movement he picks up two of them one in each arm and jostles them with a laugh. But he slows down when the stern voice of his father rings through the hall. He smiles widely at his father, although he looks at the two children, gives them an apolagetic look then lets them both down to do the chores.

At the prompt order to go to rest he is about to object but then feels the weariness in his body. And so simply pulls his hand through his hair and walks towards the table. "Yes sir. But im bringing a drink with me." He meets his fathers smile with his own, grabbing a cup and filling it to the brim by one of the kegs by the wall. Starting to gulp it down loudly as he walks the rest of the way to his room.

In the morning Ymir spends his morning entertaining the kids with all their questions, wildly overblowing everything they did. And tossing the kids about the room as he demonstrates how a huge bear attacked his brother and how he heroicaly saved his life.

When the Staff arrived tho he quickly turned his attention away from the kids. Respectfully addresing their eldest. "I am honored to have you accompany us, Honored Staff." He says.

On the way to their destination however, Ymir would ask. "Father mentioned you sensed something yesterday...What did you divine through your ritual?"

Ymir Exhanged some brief plesantries when they arrived and of course joined the meal. But let the Staff speak without interuption as he waited for the Ladies to introduce themselves.

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda makes sure to serve extra bacon for her Da, and sits down next to her Ma. She hold her hand for awhile.

"Dont worry, Master Jotunson. Ill look after your boys. And Da, Ill have another book written for the Spooks Library when I come back, thats a promise."

In the back of her head, Tilda wondered slightly if shed come back at all. Her Das first apprentice, Jenny, was killed by a sea hag. She and her mother had had to convince him for years to take his daughter on as an apprentice. Being a Spook is a dangerous life, one that had claimed many apprentices before Tom under the old Spook. 
But she knew she would come back. Most Spooks were seventh sons of seventh sons, but Tilda was something far more unique. She would prove it to her Ma and Da.
She brings out the family pet  a one-eared cat named Kretch  for the leftover bacon.

----------


## JNAProductions

With breakfast in bellies, the family clears the table, then takes a seat back down. "Right," Thomas says. "We need a plan."

Alice and Hrimnir nod, with Alice saying "Martin lives in Cashmere, if he hasn't moved since last you saw him. That would be a simple place to start-and Cashmere isn't far or dangerous."

"With that said," Hrimnir rumbles out, "I never did answer your question before, Ymir. I spent the last night in a ritual, communing with ancestors of the family," he informs those who weren't at the Jotunson household last night. "I had a gut feeling that something might be amiss. Now, as some of you might not know, the ancestor spirits aren't stuck here-they can range, in a limited fashion, throughout the world. And they can speak to Kami, so they're a much better source of information than you might expect."

Alice resists the temptation to roll her eyes. "We know, Hrimnir. Though I suppose our newcomers might not."

Marie nods, and Hrimnir continues. "There's trouble in Kamigawa. Something is moving-its not _controlling_ Kamis, so to speak, but it's... Disrupting them. Like some kind of static in their souls. None have vanished, as far as I can tell, but something strange is going on. It's not centered in Cashmere-the epicenter, according to the ancestors, is all the way in Rallingway."

*Spoiler: Rallingway*
Show

Capital of the current largest kingdom of Kamigawa.


Thomas says "That's... That's something we'll have to look into. It's far, but we're used to travel. Little one, you focus on finding Martin and learning what we can do to help Alexandria."

"Oh, and a gift for your travels," Hrimnir says, retrieving a small, rune-inscribed rock from his pockets. "My boys might recognize this. It's a Sending Stone. The other part of the pair is in my room."

*Spoiler: Sending Stones*
Show

Sending stones come in pairs, with each smooth stone carved to match the other so the pairing is easily recognized. While you touch one stone, you can use an action to cast the _Sending_ spell from it. The target is the bearer of the other stone. If no creature bears the other stone, you know that fact as soon as you use the stone and don't cast the spell.

Once _Sending_ is cast through the stones, they can't be used again until the next dawn. If one of the stones in a pair is destroyed, the other one becomes nonmagical.

----------


## Xihirli

"I'll go get an empty book!" Tilda giddily runs up to the shelf of all the Spooks' apprentice books. She traces the names on the spines with a giddy smile. 
_John Gregory_, her father's teacher and master, was the first to have his apprentice journal on the shelf. 
_Judd Brinscall_, who sailed far away to take over as a Spook in the marshlands after _Bill Arkwright_'s death. The very first, _Benjamin Roberts_. Then the last three. _Billy Bradley_, a very short volume that wasn't all the way full. _Thomas Ward_, whose apprentice volume was still there, though he had written five more since becoming the Spook proper that were kept with the full-fledged _books_. 
Then _Jenny Calder_. Even shorter than Billy's, Jenny was her father's first apprentice. Tilda is proud to of the fact that her Da was the first Spook to ever take on a female apprentice. Since then, Judd had followed suit according to his letters... but so far her Da is the only one to take on two in a row. 
Tilda takes up the blank volume next to Jenny's. She knows why the journals were so important: So few Spooks made it. So keeping their learning more permanent than their lives, to be passed on, was paramount. And yet she feels a sort of joy and triumph in finally picking up her volume. Carrying on an old tradition. 

She heads back downstairs, backpack slung over her shoulder, staff in one hand, and journal tucked away in her pack. 
"Don't worry Alexandria. You're in good hands." She gives her parents a good-bye hug and kiss. "I love you both so much. I'll be back."

----------


## IcemanJRC

As the crew approached town, Fleggr began to withdraw into himself. His smile faded and his brow set a little sterner as he departed from the Spook's hut in the evening, seeing the princess settled. And eventually, as his siblings and father assailed his brother with questions, he did his best to creep to privacy and set his mind at ease. A gentle night of quiet contemplation and carefully unpacking and repacking his belongings. A deliberate choice to pack an extra set of flatware and grab some mittens and a hat for their new traveling companion. He wasn't sure why, but Fleggr had the sneaking suspicion they'd be gone for a lot longer on their next trip.

As morning came and the two young men escorted their grandfather to Tilda and Alexandria, his stern look had set firmly back on his brow. Not at all unfamiliar to those that may see him around Mountainhome. He sits quietly through breakfast, makes every effort to appear invisible as Hrimnir and Alice address dark portents and other such witchcraft. As he finally feels the conversation approach what might be an end, he stands near the door of Tilda's childhood home, drumming two fingers against his thigh and glancing between the crowd preparing themselves and the door out into the world. Mentally, he'd already stepped over the threshold, now to gently prod the others into following.

Yes, well, we'll be sure to keep in touch grandfather. I'm sure the trek will be long, what with the princess unused to these kinds of marches. So we ought to set out.
He speaks from the side of his mouth and glances away from who he's speaking to, a bit of sharp contrast from the enthusiasm with which he met the mechanical assistant or the jovial rough housing shared with his brother. Anyone with half a mind to pay attention can tell that Fleggr is uncomfortable speaking up and eager to get moving.

----------


## JNAProductions

Thomas and Alice hug their daughter. Alice asks Hrimnir to stay a little longer, just to talk about odds and ends. Hrimnir nods, and reminds his grandkids to take a map from the Jotunson home.

You gather up your supplies, and acquire a few extras for Alexandria and Marie.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I won't be tracking rations, arrows, etc. etc., unless they're much more valuable than normal. So your one loaf of special super bread, or an arrow of slaying? Those get tracked. Normal projectiles and rations? I do not care, unless you somehow end up in a spot where it'd be ridiculous to forage on your own.


While you gather supplies in the Jotunson household, Alexandria and Marie get a lot of questions and comments, being newcomers.

"Why are you so shiny?"
"You're pretty!"
"Are you that girl that they met in Cashmere? Why are there two of you?"
"Where are you going? Can I come with?"

Einar is out, so it's up to Ymir and Fleggr to keep order, which they do reasonably well. Enough so that Alexandria and Marie can get their stuff and go, at least. And, with your supplies gathered, you're off for Cashmere!

The first leg of the trek is simply getting to the base of Bihucha, where there's a road that leads to Cashmere.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Random encounter checks!

*Spoiler: DM's Eyes*
Show

It'll be three days of travel, so I'll do two checks per day.

(6d20)[*8*][*13*][*6*][*5*][*12*][*17*](61)

----------


## Nyan

Ymir would listen intently to the words of the staff. His discovery over the imbalance of the kami raising a brow and a thoughtful mumble...Railingway was quite a bit further but it seemed like they were being sent to find this archeologist in Cashmere anyway. Ymir wanted to find out more about this mystery as well however, if the Kami felt concerned, them Ymir wished to see why. "Perhaps once we have found out whatever we can from the archeologist about our princesses supposed ancient kingdom we could head onwards to Railingway and meet up?" He looks at Thomas as he says this. "It sounds like you are intending to go there yes?"

Then the Staff presented the stone and Ymir nods towards the staff as he takes it. "Thank you, honored Staff. We will send word of what we learn from Cashmere." And at this point Tilda has gone off to fetch her book while his brother has already gone for the door, obviously eager to get going. Ymir himself stands and walks over to his brother, responding to his comment about the princess while giving him a light kick on his shin. "I share your excitement to leave brother! Don't fret for the speed of our journey. Worst case scenario should the princesses feet tire I'll carry her on my back hah!" He says pointing over his shoulder towards Alexandria, giving her a playful wink.

They they leave the wards home and go to theirs. Ymir will do just like last time pick up two of the kids as they came barreling forward. "Hahah! Step aside for the princess and her noble warriors!" He herds them away and asside giving the others space, quickly explaining. "Me and Fleggr are going on a journey to help this beatiful princess to find her lost kingdom and we must make haste! So run along and help your mothers. I promise you will hear it all when we get back and we record our deeds in our annals." Assuming the kids does like he says he packs his things and readies his arms.

He comes back clad in the well used chainmail he had before when they first arrived, a fresh fur cloak and his weapons, a large sword and hammer the most obvious. And then the large pack with a tent and other useful supplies. All the things would probably seem far to much for a regular sized individual but to him seemed like a rather light packing in comparison. And none of it seemed to weigh him down even allitle. The princess could very easily, probably sit ontop of his backpack if she wanted.

*---------------On the road---------------*

Shortly after they set out on the path down the mountain, Ymir would move to walk next to Alexandria as he inquired. "So now that I have a proper oppertunity...You are a princess of a supposed ancient empire which none but few seems to know about...And we found you in a room filled with a lifetimes worth of runecraft. Tell me, what *DO* you remember? Is there anything you know besides your name and the name of your kingdom? Any memories at all before waking up in that bedchamber?

----------


## Illven

Oh plenty of memories, about as many as anyone. I had two siblings, a brother and a sister. Alexandria starts.

I was the eldest, given the title of crown princess which would mean I was expected to marry some foreign noble for a military alliance, we lived in turbulent times.

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda keeps her distance from the crowds as they gather around. She's used to people being afraid of her. Not only does she wear the pointy shoes of the Pendle Witches, she's also closely associated with the Spook that people appreciated, but didn't think of as good company. 
So she feels a twinge of jealousy when the new girl is crowded around, and her looks are complimented. Of course it's _true_, but... well, Tilda knows that the place of the Spook is to be unappreciated and undesired, situated neatly between the creatures of the Dark and the folk. 

So it's a relief when they leave the town behind and start a hike. With her quick speed and eagerness, Tilda leads the way. 
"Princess, you keep these strong gentlemen on either side of you. My Da hasn't cleared the whole mountain of ghosts or boggarts and such  mostly peaceful, but ye can never be sure, and that's a fact."

----------


## Nyan

> Oh plenty of memories, about as many as anyone. I had two siblings, a brother and a sister. Alexandria starts.
> 
> I was the eldest, given the title of crown princess which would mean I was expected to marry some foreign noble for a military alliance, we lived in turbulent times.


He quirks a brow while rubbing his hands through his beard. "That...Is not much to go on. What can you tell me of the kingdom itself, where it is, how it looks like, culture, traditions, allies, enemies? Tell me everything you can think of and remember...Cause nothing i have heard so far makes think your kingdom is actually real. And what is the last thing you remember happening to you personaly?" Ymir seemed sceptical but genuinely curious.

----------


## Illven

> He quirks a brow while rubbing his hands through his beard. "That...Is not much to go on. What can you tell me of the kingdom itself, where it is, how it looks like, culture, traditions, allies, enemies? Tell me everything you can think of and remember...Cause nothing i have heard so far makes think your kingdom is actually real. And what is the last thing you remember happening to you personaly?" Ymir seemed sceptical but genuinely curious.


I.... literally do not recognize the land mass Alexandria ***** her head concerned. She starts to tell you a tale of her kingdom, a far more technologically advanced place then the day and age. It seems however that allies were few and far between, for the fires of war raged everywhere.

As for the last thing I remember. I was heading to sleep. We were to plan a siege on the capital of Irionclad in the morning. We had driven them back and liberated the Prismatic coast.

----------


## Nyan

Ymir listens to her about her country. But through the entire story he becomes more and more sceptical about what he is hearing. "So...You dont recognize anything on our maps or the year...Nor do I recognise anything of what you have told me. Strange weapons and technology, names of places and other kingdoms..." he grumbles, scratching the back of his head.

"So there are a couple of anwsers then that it could be as far as I can guess. You are lying, but you dont seem the sort. You are extremely far away from home. You have been asleep for an incredibly long time. Or perhaps your memories are dreams which you might have had during your slumber...Part of me wishes the lie to be the anwser. For if it isn't, you have my condolences for your situation..."

----------


## IcemanJRC

"It would be irresponsible to speculate about any of this. We've got a girl, we've got a trail, we ought to get the girl down the trail. Maybe she's a witch or an angel or maybe she's not even real. Or maybe she's just a girl that needs some capable hands to help her out. Regardless, we've still got to keep an eye out for bears and stay warm at night.
Fleggr seemed to be narrowing in, his anxious discomfort has shifted to quiet focus as they make their way down the mountain, and again to mildly irritated as his brother and the princess talk circles around eachother.

He trots up to Tilda as she leads them and offers a bag of trail mix to share,
I suppose you or your parents would've already thought of it, but is there some witchcraft to be done to divine the princess' origins? Though I guess that would be too easy...

As Fleggr talks about Alexandria like she isn't there and grumbles like a grumpy old man, it's not entirely clear what exactly has stuck itself in his craw, but he's not been exactly patient nor terribly pleasant since they found the mysterious woman and set out with her.

----------


## Xihirli

"Uh, Ma never told me about a spell that could give us that kind of information... I'm sure it exists, either in some hidden tome or to be used by a powerful priest or mage... but it's nothing I'd know how to do. And nothing I think we could afford, either."
Tilda shrugs. "If I didn't think they'd kill and eat us, I'd recommend trekking to the Pendle Witches and asking them what they think. Their diviners might be of help, but they'd more likely want to make necklaces out of our bones."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Off the top of my head I think only Legend Lore would do this, and there might just not be anyone in the entire setting who can cast it. At least no one without either better or more evil things to do.

----------


## JNAProductions

You continue your travels. The first day of the journey is quiet-you pass by a few other travelers, heading in the opposite direction, but not at the right time to take camp with them. They seemed nice enough, at least.

The second day of the journey dawns, uneventfully. But after some time, you get the feeling of being watched. While you'd normally break for a meal, you keep walking, trying to figure out what's lurking.

*Spoiler: Perception DC 4*
Show

There's a massive wolf, seemingly now disdainful of sneaking, making its way towards you. Its footfalls are wreathed in ice.

*Spoiler: DC 22*
Show

Three more wolves are with it, much more cautious and normal-sized.

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda holds up a hand. "A wolf," she calls back. "Princess, keep your distance. We'll handle this."
She called upon the blood of Old Nick, her mother's father, and Bony Lizzie, her mother's mother, running through her, then leaving her and pooling around her staff, her own blood coating her staff and freezing it with an ethereal, nether cold. 

"Heck, I bet I could take on this wolf myself!" And she sprints forward, staff raised and nostrils flaring. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using Symbiotic Entity and moving 40 feet nearer the wolf!

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The wolf is (1d11+9)[*20*] times 10 feet away when you choose to engage.

Will edit this post when I see the results.


Tilda charges when the wolf is at its furthest away. The wolf, not very well-hidden, roars a challenge back, glimmers of snow whirling in its breath, and charges forward 50'.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The Large wolf is 150' away now.
Tilda is 40' towards it.

Imma roll init in the OOC thread, so we've an order.

----------


## Nyan

Ymir disregarded his brothers comments about his conversation with Alexandria, giving him a dismissive wave in response. If Alexandria entertained the conversation it would continue with smaller topics until they camped the first night of their journey.

On the second day however, just like his brother he would change his mood to an icy cold focus. The sensation of being watched creeping in on all of them. He would take his large maul which seemed to glow as a large rune emblazoned on the head of the weapon glowed like embers in a fire. The rune itself fittingly being the rune of "fire" in the giant tongue. Then Tilda raised her hand and called out the presence of the wolf and he spotted the large white wolf. But before he could speak of suggest a course of action, Tilda channeled her powers and went head first in to a charge. He would chastise her for rushing in headlong when they were still so far away but he didn't necessarily care for the stealthy approach either.

Instead he glanced back towards Alexandria, who he had stepped in front of the second the wolves presence became known and quickly said. "Stay at least within 30 feet of me if you can." Then he turned to his brother. "Dibs on its hide, brother." He grinned. He then took steps forward towards the wolf. As he did he seemed to grow even larger, each step becoming louder as his weight increased and soon he stood twice his previous size. Matching the size of the massive wolf charging at them.

Not only that his hand would then be cloaked with flame as his now booming voice bellowed the word of flame in the tounge of the fire giants. Launching 2 bolts of flame towards the charging beast.

*Spoiler: ACTIONS*
Show

For my turn before initiative.
Move: 30ft closer to the large wolf, ending up 120ft away from it. Keeping fleggr and Alexandria within 30ft of me.
Bonus: Giant's might (rune knight feature) Growing to large size.
Action: Throwing a fire bolt at the Large wolf.
Attack roll: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]
If crit add: [roll2]

Turn on my initiative count.
Move: I stay were I am, keeping Alexandria and fleggr within 30ft
Bonus: None
Action: Another Firebolt at the large wolf
Attack roll: [roll3]
Damage: [roll4]
If crit add: [roll5]

*Spoiler: POTENTIAL REACTIONS*
Show

*Spoiler: IF ALEXANDRIA OR FLEGGER GETS SUCCESFULLY HIT BY AN ATTACK*
Show

I will use my cloud rune to redirect the attack towards another enemy within 30ft of me. *If there is not* another enemy within sight 30ft of me then you can ignore this.

*Spoiler: IF I GET ATTACKED BY AT LEAST 2 REGULAR ATTACKS*
Show

I will use shield giving me +5 ac for a total of 21

*Spoiler: IF I ONLY GET HIT BY 1 ATTACK DEALING AT LEAST 6 DAMAGE*
Show

I will use my goliath feature reducing the damage by [roll6]

----------


## JNAProductions

The wolf sidesteps the blasts of flame, letting them hit the ground and sending small gouts of heated dirt into the air.

----------


## IcemanJRC

Fleggr scoffs at his brothers lackluster flames and laughs at his own jab as he draws a fibrous bundle from his things,
If you plan to burn it's fur off you can keep it, you braggart. There's far better ways to skin a pup!

He sprints off quickly to a roadside tree, bounds up to the thicker boughs, and pulls himself into hiding amongst the thicker branches and leaves. Though most could not see him, the unstoppable eye of narrative of course know that he's prepared a weighty net to surprise the beast if it approaches too closely. His face has lit up with the same interest and giddyness that we haven't seen since the discovery of the Princess' ancient resting place and magnificent, mechanical maid.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Copied from OOC for convenience:

Move 30 ft to Tree closer to Wolf, Athletics check to climb STR+Prof+Expertise: (d20+9)[23]
Bonus to Hide, Stealth check DEX+Prof: (d20+4)[24]
Action to Prepare to throw Net STR+Prof, Disadvantage from Long Range, Advantage from Hidden: (d20+4)[16]

----------


## Illven

Alexandria moves forward 30 feet and from as far as her musket can reach opens fire on the big wolf.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack at disadv 
(1d20+6)[*19*] (1d20+6)[*20*]
Damage
(1d12+4)[*15*]



Marie will make a double move towards the wolf.

----------


## JNAProductions

The wolf takes a nasty blow to its shoulder from Alexandria's boomstick, but charges on.

Tilda continues moving for the giant wolf, heedless of any danger, and the wolf in turn closes the distance to her. It darts to her side, and attempts to chomp down on her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+6)[*24*] Hit
(2d6+4)[*11*] Piercing Damage
(1d20+3)[*5*] Strength Save for Tilda, DC 14


Its fangs sink into her leg and knock her over, leaving her prone on the ground.

----------


## Xihirli

"Ghhhkhr!" Tilda grunted as she fell. The blood from her wounds ran up her leg and impaled into the wolf's neck as a stream of relatiating plasma. 

*Spoiler: Reaction*
Show

Halo of Spores, when a creature moves within 10 feet of me or starts its turn there it can make a CON save (DC 14) to avoid (2d4)[*8*] necrotic damage.

----------


## Illven

Alexandria will move up another 30 feet before firing her weapon at long range.

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+6)[*22*] (1d20+6)[*18*]
Dmg (1d12+4)[*5*]



Marie moves up another 60 feet.

----------


## Nyan

Ymir laughed at his brothers reply and watched him run towards a nearby tree and promptly vanish in the leaves. *"BAHA! Of course thats why I do it!"* He then watches as the Princess moves up beside him and fires this strange weapon of hers. And just like she spoke previously of the weaponry it seems to be quite effective. "That is quite the armament you have there!" He bellows in approval.

But then he sees Tilda run even further ahead of them only to get promptly assaulted and knocked prone by the massive wolf. And he grits is teeth in frustration and worry, yelling out. *"TILDA! DAMMIT AT LEAST LET IT COME A BIT CLOSER! WE HAVE TO STICK TOGETHER!"*

He then runs forward as well while shouting back towards where he saw his brother climb up in the tree. *"GET YOUR ASS DOWN FROM THE TREE YOU OVER SIZED SQUIRREL! NO POINT HIDING AND WAITING FOR IT NOW!"* Ymirs eyes then lit up with a blue glow as with a single word booming through the woods, summoned arcane power. Causing Ymirs large body to vanish in a cloud of mist and ice only to immediately appear again closer to Tilda and the large Beast.

As he ran he started to glance around the treeline as well, with Tilda on the ground he started to wonder if there would be any more predators which would take advantage of her predicament. But then also channel another gout of flame in his hand, throwing it like a lance of fire at the wolf. *"PICK ON SOMETHING YOUR OWN SIZE!"* He shouted, trying to get the beasts attention.

*Spoiler: ACTIONS*
Show

Move: 30ft closer, putting me 30ft infront of Fleggr and Alexandria then unless im wrong 60ft from the wolf and tilda.
Bonus: Misty step 30ft forward, ending up 60ft away from fleggr and alexandria, 30ft from wolf and Tilda.
Free: Perception check for other wolves: (1d20+4)[*9*]
Action: Firebolt at the big wolf.
Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*]
Damage: (1d10)[*5*]
If crit add: [roll] 1d10[/roll] (rolled 6 so total of 11 damage)

*Spoiler: POTENTIAL REACTIONS*
Show

*Spoiler: IF TILDA GETS SUCCESSFULLY HIT BY THE BIG WOLF*
Show

Will use cloud rune feature to redirect the attack to another enemy within 30ft of me that I can see.
*Spoiler: IF I GET SUCCESSFULLY HIT BY BIG WOLF*
Show

Will use my cloud rune to redirect the attack to another enemy within 30ft of me.
*Spoiler: IF I GET ATTACKED AT LEAST 2 TIMES BY SMALLER WOLVES*
Show

Will use shield to give myself 21 AC
*Spoiler: IF I GET HIT WITH ONLY 1 ATTACK DEALING AT LEAST 6 DAMAGE BY SMALLER WOLVES*
Show

Goliath feature (1d12+5)[*17*]

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

-34 on big wolf.


With Tilda prone, another wolf leaps from the trees along the path, aiming to chomp down on the "hapless" woman.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+4)[*22*] Hit
(1d20+4)[*12*] Advantage
(2d4+2)[*7*] Piercing
And a DC 11 Strength save that I won't roll because Tilda's already prone.

*Tilda* is up next!

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda, with a painful grunt, stands even under the wolves' assault. She smells her own blood, then the wolves'. Her stomach... _rumbles_?
_Oh, that's a bad sign._

Leading with her Spook's Staff, Tilda strikes out at the larger wolf with it, then follows up by raking her claws of blood across its flesh, draining its blood into her pool with each blow. 
_Maybe I don't mention this part to Da._

*Spoiler: ATTACKS*
Show

(1d20+6)[*18*] to hit; (1d10+4)[*11*] bludgeoning and (1d6)[*3*] necrotic damage.
FLURRY OF BLOWS! 
(1d20+6)[*23*] to hit; (1d4+4)[*7*] bludgeoning and (1d6)[*5*] necrotic damage.
(1d20+6)[*25*] to hit; (1d4+4)[*6*] bludgeoning and (1d6)[*1*] necrotic damage.

----------


## JNAProductions

Another wolf bays from the treeline, leaping into action against Tilda.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+4)[*24*] Hit
(1d20+4)[*10*] Advantage, Pack Tactics
(2d4+2)[*8*] Piercing
(1d20+3)[*14*] Strength Save, DC 11, to avoid Prone again.

Regardless of the above, the big wolf will Disengage.


But, Ymir's rune activates, and sends the wolf's fangs into the larger one. What might prove to be a fatal action for the smaller wolf ends up being the same for the larger one-it drops to the ground, bleeding out.

*Spoiler: Nature or Arcana DC 13*
Show

The wolf showed unusual intelligence and frost, not to mention size. It's likely a winter wolf-an intelligent, malicious, and domineering beast.

They're not known for their bravery-while frost giants will sometimes keep them as guards, it's very much a "You do what I say or else" situation.


The other wolves quickly disperse, their leader dying.

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda's stomach rumbled harder as the wolf collapsed at her feet. She felt her nostrils flare and she knelt at the wolf's side, feeling her teeth stretch a bit like her mother's could when she went feral. She bit down on the wolf's wounds and started drinking, lapping up the blood greedily as if it would replace her own loss of her life fluid.

----------


## IcemanJRC

Fleggr trots up to Tilda and the wolf's corpse, sliding it away from her mouth after she'd drained for a few moments, without much ceremony, a tad rude maybe,
You'd do well to not take directly from the tap, so to speak. Wolves will come back to their prey a few times, so there could be all sorts of nasty bugs and what not slipping around in its guts. It's important to clean it properly, else you might get sick.

As he drags it towards a hearty tree, he comments on their strategy with the same sort of direct and tactless air,
A bit sloppy today, we'll need to communicate a bit better if anything much scarier comes our way. I'm not used to all these other people to consider, my apologies for the more passive performance, but this is where I am more than capable.

He kneels now and removes his knives from a roll in his pack, he diligently strings the wolf up on a sturdy branch and begins to drain the blood into a pan beneath it.
Predators like this don't tend to taste exceptional, but if it's this fresh it should actually be fairly palatable with the right preparation. If we're not terribly rushed we could settle down for a short break and I could cook up some of the meat. Meat is just what the body needs after such a perilous scrap, Tilda.

Fleggr continues to chatter on with his thoughts on nutrition and seasoning, cutting the fur away in one piece, dismantling the meat along it's primal cuts, and sifting through the offal for the bits good to eat and the bits that are most certainly not.

I'm not sure if you know this princess, but the foul taste of wild game mainly comes from the curdled blood. A properly drained animal will taste as good as anything from one of your fancy castle dinners with just a little care and proper herbs.

Butchering a beast of the mountain has Fleggr as chipper as anything.

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda seems to snap out of her feral state as the wolf is pulled away from her.
"Oh. What... oh, gosh," she looks down at herself soaked in a mix of her own and wolf's blood. She sits back and stares ahead while her giant-kin friends work on the wolf, staying quiet aside from her pants of exhaustion.

----------


## JNAProductions

Marie, seeing her fighting services unneeded, looks back to the princess and makes sure she's okay.

You spend some time cleaning the carcass, with at least one person keeping an eye out in case the wolves return. When all is said and done, you've got a white pelt with only some bloodstains, and a nice chunk of meat to feast on.

Fleggr takes charge of the cooking, and finds the meat a little odd. It's incredibly tough to heat, like it's clinging to the cold that it had before. But, with some time spent above the fire, it eventually gives way, and starts to sizzle comfortably. Soon enough, he's serving it out on the travel plates that were brought, with a side of some nuts and dried fruits from the rations.

Marie keeps watch while you enjoy the meal-Fleggr did an excellent job on the wolf meat. To Alexandria's palate, it's a little plain, lacking in the herbs and spices she had at home-more akin to the meals she had while on tour with the troops than a meal at home.

----------


## Nyan

Ymir, still large from channeling the powers of his blood with just a couple of steps closed the distance between himself and Tilda. He always knew Tilda was strange, he never cared about any superstition around her or her family either. But this worried him over Tildas well being.

He helped his brother to pick up the wolf while he was still large so Fleggr wouldnt need to drag it over to the tree. He didnt anwser any of his brothers comments either, simply letting him get to work on the wolf. Ymir turned back and as he went up to Tilda kneeling on the road his size became normal again and he grabs her by her shoulders and barks at her like an older brother scolding his sister. "What in the ancestors name was that!? You could have gotten yourself killed!" He stares deep in to her eyes with an equaly concerned and angry expression on his face.

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda reels back from the bark in shock. She looks at the ground.
"I didn't... I didn't know there were more..." She wipes some blood from her mouth.
"Or that that would happen."

She sulks back to the camp and sits down, obviously disturbed by the events.
"S... sorry."

----------


## Nyan

He lets her go to sit down as they make up camp. Helping to set it all up and for food to get prepared. But once he has his bowl of food he takes another and moves to sit next to Tilda, reaching it over to her. "Here, *eat*." He says almost like its a command.

But after a while, letting Tilda finish her food he will finaly ask. "Now...Is there anything you'd care to explain about your behavior? And I am not talking about you charging ahead without us this time...We have rites and cermons using the blood of animals. But that was not it." He inquired with no small amount of frustration to his tone. Ymir tended to get angry when he was concerned. Something both Flegger and Tilda was well aware of.

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda eats mechanically and sits mostly still.

*Spoiler: Short Rest!*
Show


Hit dice (2d8+6)[*19*] plus my cooking (1d8)[*4*] thank you Fleggr



She keeps looking at the ground. "I didn't... think that would happen. Ma told me it might, but I didn't think it would... that's um... from the ancestry in me that's of the Dark. Old Nick's blood." She looks apologetic. "It won't happen again."

----------


## Nyan

> Tilda eats mechanically and sits mostly still.
> 
> *Spoiler: Short Rest!*
> Show
> 
> 
> Hit dice [roll0] plus my cooking [roll1] thank you Fleggr
> 
> 
> ...


He sneers at her apologetic look. "Don't *apolagize*. Tell me if its *dangerous* for you. And what I need to do to stop or help you *when* it happens again."

----------


## IcemanJRC

Hardly the strangest thing we've seen this week. Just wait till we can cook the ick out of it and you can have as much blood as you'd like.

Fleggr tends the coals and watches them crackle with quiet interest.
You know Ymir's only angry because he's scared. If you run to where we can't reach, there will be nobody to catch you when you fall. He's not too keen on letting things slip through his fingers if he can help it. My brother is greedy like that.

He chews his food diligently, eyes straight ahead. He's not terribly comfortable or competent when it comes to talking about feelings, but he hopes the group can get their feelings across to each other without so much fuss. He's awkward, but he cares about these two more than almost anyone else.

----------


## Xihirli

Tilda shakes her head quickly at the offer of blood. "No, no, I don't... want to feed that side of me. I don't know... pull me away, like you did this time. I didn't mean to scare you, I just... I thought I was more like my Da. I want to be the next Spook... not the next monster."

----------


## Nyan

He stares daggers at his brothers analysis of his mood. But simply snorted in response. But not objecting it either...

He then listens to Tildas reply and with that would seem to relax a bit. Flicking her on the forehead with his finger. "Good. Then that's what I'll do..." He sighs. "As for being a monster Tilda...Many people outside our village would consider our family monsters too. So its gonna take a hell of alot more for me to start calling you that."

Then after a breif pause. "The food was half decent Fleggr. Thank you." He said towards his brother.

Then to the Princess he also turned to and said. "Hope none of this has deterred your desire to let us accompany you." He chuckles.

----------

